# Orthoporus ornatus Texas Gold Phase



## Spepper (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone!  I am pretty new to keeping millipedes... a couple months ago was the first I really fell in love with millipedes because I found two Yellow-Spotted millipedes (Harpaphe Haydenia I think is how the scientific name is spelled... LOL)  Anyway.  Those aren't the problem.  I found out how to keep those from the Internet and they're doing just fine.  But in researching them I found out about all these other beautiful species for sale online.  And that led me to wanting more.  So I would like you experienced millipede hobbyists' advice.  Is Orthoporus ornatus Texas Gold phase a good "beginner" millipede?  I do want a large specimen, and since A. Gigas are quite a bit out of my reach... I decided the next best thing would be to get the largest American species.  Especially since it's beautiful as well.

My list of questions:

1.)  I would be ordering from Ken the Bug Guy.  Is he a reputable source?  There isn't a picture next to the species... the only way I know what it looks like is from searching for pictures online.

2.) Is it really a good species?  Or is there perhaps a better one that is about the same size?

3.)  I have heard that O. Ornatus stinks.  Is this true?

4.)  A 10 or 15 gallon old fish tank should be alright for housing them, shouldn't it?

5.)  I have also heard that O. Ornatus is prone to "juicing" a person that handles them.  I don't really care if they do that, except I'm worried it will make my fingers all pink like I got burned. 

6.)  What is the best method for killing unwanted guests in dead oak leaves I find on the ground?  Oven or freezer?  If oven, what temp for how long?  If freezer, how long to put it in there?

7.)  Since O. Ornatus apparently can't be bred in captivity, that means any I buy will be wild-caught.  Does anyone know if they are taken in such numbers as to possibly affect the ecosystem they live in?  I know they're "just a bug" but it still concerns me that way.


Well, that's all I can think of for now.  If I think of more later I'll ask them then.

Thanks so much everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shebeen (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll answer what I can. 

Ken is a very reputable vendor.  I've purchased from him before and will do so again.  

O. ornatus may not be the best species for someone just getting into the hobby.  They require high humidity, but twice the ventilation as other millipedes.  These conditions may be hard to maintain over the long run.  Also, wild caught adults usually only live one to three years in captivity.  For a starter millipede, I would recommend either Chicobolus spinigerus (Florida Ivory Millipede) or one of the Narceus species.  Both are quite hardy and can reach lengths of over 4 inches.   The albino Narceus americanus is quite colorful and Narceus gordanus is considered the largest North American millipede, although not the longest.

A 10 gallon tank can easily accommodate a dozen adults of any North American millipede species.

The defensive secretions of most millipede species will stain your hands.  If you're worried about this, you can either not handle them or wear gloves.  Some species are more prone to secrete than others.

I bake leaves collected outdoors at 200F for 30 minutes.  

I don't think that collecting millipedes from the wild has any noticeable affect on their native populations or the environment.  If I'm mistaken, I'm sure someone will correct me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spepper (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay, thanks so much!  That was very helpful.  Is the Sonoran Desert millipede the same thing as the brown variety of Orthoporus Ornatus?  (I was looking at BugsInCyberspace for that one.  It has the same scientific name.)

---------- Post added 07-23-2013 at 01:29 PM ----------

Also, would you recommend the American Millipede Medley on that website for a beginner?


----------



## shebeen (Jul 23, 2013)

It's definitely an Orthoporus species.  Whether it's actually O. ornatus would require dissection.  

The Medley is fine for a beginner, but your going to pay more for shipping than for the millipedes.  You also won't have the ability to breed them if you want to try that aspect of the hobby.  I usually try to buy 4 or 5 of the same species.  It's too bad that Peter is out of Florida Ivories and N. americanus, both are hardy species and easy to breed, as are the Bumblebees.  You might want to check KentheBugGuy.com, I think he may have some in stock.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes!!  Taking posts from here into consideration, I am about 99% decided on getting some Florida Ivory millipedes from Ken the Bug Guy.  I think I'll get two... since I'm kind of low on millipede-funds.  I think they're pretty and a decent size.

---------- Post added 07-23-2013 at 05:12 PM ----------

One more thing, what are the chances of getting a male and female by buying two?  I do want babies, but I'm concerned of where I would be able to get rid of the surplus millipedes.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm skeptical about the claim that O. ornatas don't breed in captivity, since I've caught mine mating 3 times in the 2 weeks I've had them, but I guess we'll find out for sure in a few months. 

I'm assuming millipedes have a 1:1 gender ratio, I think you'd have a 50% chance of getting a male/female pair (I have no idea if my math is right). The nice thing about ending up with a ton of babies is that millipedes are cheap or possibly free to feed. You can always sell/trade the surplus babies on Arachnoboards Classifieds section. If you are lucky enough to live near a good exotic pet store they may be willing to buy/trade for your extra pedes as well.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, my Yellow-Spotted millipedes I caught in the wild (they were actually mating when I found them) are mating almost half the time I look into their cage.  Apparently they don't breed in captivity... but mine sure do mate a lot.  With no eggs to show for it.

Good point on them being cheap to feed.  I have a 10 or 15 gallon tank for them, so I have a little room for expansion.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe the species that mate in captivity but don't produce viable eggs aren't being provided with whatever they make egg capsules out of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Jul 24, 2013)

That's an interesting thought.  Do you have any ideas what that might be?  I've only heard of females surrounding their eggs with droppings in underground chambers filled with eggs.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

I know some use rotten wood or leaves to build egg capsules. I've got no idea if O. ornatas use a very specific type of plant to build egg capsules or the eggs need a certain type of environment or what.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

I live in this species range. They are out like crazy right now (Monsoon season). I have seen some as big as 7 inches. I can drive 35 miles east and this species is Halloween pumpkin striped. I can drive 35 miles north and the same species is plain dark brown. It is really cool to see how their color morphology changes across short distances.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm.   That's very interesting!  About the leaves and rotten wood egg capsules...  but I would think greater hobbyists than I would have already tried that. 

---------- Post added 07-24-2013 at 05:54 PM ----------

Wow Mr. Crackerpants!!!  That sounds awesome.  Wish I could go out and gather cool millipedes like that.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

Spepper said:


> [/COLOR]Wow Mr. Crackerpants!!!  That sounds awesome.  Wish I could go out and gather cool millipedes like that.


Yes, it is fun. After heavy rains they come out. I have seen 20-30 in a couple hours on a mountain hike. I have never collected them. I had some about 10 years ago from a different location but they required high ventilation and fluctuating dry/moist periods to thrive.  I was not able to leave for more than a week. I eventually released them. I have never known anyone that has got this species to reproduce in captivity. Good luck. : )


----------



## Spepper (Jul 24, 2013)

I bet it is fun!!  I've decided I'm not getting O. Ornatus because of their high maintenance needs.  I'm getting Florida Ivories instead I think.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, it is fun. After heavy rains they come out. I have seen 20-30 in a couple hours on a mountain hike. I have never collected them. I had some about 10 years ago from a different location but they required high ventilation and fluctuating dry/moist periods to thrive.  I was not able to leave for more than a week. I eventually released them. I have never known anyone that has got this species to reproduce in captivity. Good luck. : )


I hadn't even thought about the dry/wet season fluctuation! I've been keeping mine at a fairly constant "slightly drier than my other pedes, but still pretty damp". What did you do to mimic the drought/rain pattern?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> I hadn't even thought about the dry/wet season fluctuation! I've been keeping mine at a fairly constant "slightly drier than my other pedes, but still pretty damp". What did you do to mimic the drought/rain pattern?


With the high ventilation, you let the enclosure dry out pretty good. I always kept a water dish with rocks even when it was dry. They could get a drink if they needed it. After it was fairly dry I would heavily water one end and mist the other to create a moisture gradient. Then let it dry out. It required a lot more monitoring. I hope this helps. Have you had any deaths yet? How many do you have? What color are yours?

---------- Post added 07-24-2013 at 10:24 PM ----------




Spepper said:


> I bet it is fun!!  I've decided I'm not getting O. Ornatus because of their high maintenance needs.  I'm getting Florida Ivories instead I think.


Great choice! : ) They are one of the most beautiful millipedes we can get in the U.S. Who are you getting them from? Good luck.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got about 10 with a nice range of colors. I think my favorite is the big female who was mostly buried in the bottom of the top picture. She's got lots of contrast in her stripes and a darker head. She was one of the ones who mated so I'm reluctantly hopeful she'll reproduce. I've had them about 3 weeks and nobody's died yet, surprisingly. The water bowl is a good idea, I'll definitely try that and dry the tank out a little. 

Crackerpants, did yours stay mostly on the surface? I worry that they don't like the substrate because they only burrow for brief periods.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 25, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> I've got about 10 with a nice range of colors. I think my favorite is the big female who was mostly buried in the bottom of the top picture. She's got lots of contrast in her stripes and a darker head. She was one of the ones who mated so I'm reluctantly hopeful she'll reproduce. I've had them about 3 weeks and nobody's died yet, surprisingly. The water bowl is a good idea, I'll definitely try that and dry the tank out a little.
> 
> Crackerpants, did yours stay mostly on the surface? I worry that they don't like the substrate because they only burrow for brief periods.


Yes, mine mainly stayed on the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

